
startup matchmaker: build a service to recommend and facilitate startup mergers to make it more likely they would succeed - amichail

======
ulfstein
I did come across such a site but can't remember where - didn't bookmark it as
it hadn't been executed very well.

------
amichail
Does such a thing exist?

